# Kiss or Diss



## TheDisneySmith

Here is a cool game Kiss or diss I say a star and the next person sais kiss or diss then after that person sais kiss or diss then you put one more person up (IT can go on FOREVER!)


Joe Jonas


----------



## HouseMD1120

Diss

Chace Crawford 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Sorry it's huge..


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Mmm Kiss. Chace is adorable.






Orlando Bloom? (Specifically as Will Turner at the end of Pirates 3 xD)


----------



## JulielovesDisney

MAKE OUT!!

Shia Labeouf


----------



## StitchfansJr

Kiss




Robert Pattison


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Kiss!!!





Johnny Depp?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Kiss 

Will Ferrell


----------



## TheDisneySmith

diss



David Archuleta


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss

Michael Cera


----------



## StitchfansJr

:O
Kiss





Taylor Lautner


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Kiss

Elvis Presley


----------



## acesupercoolme

Kiss.


Jimmy Page


----------



## TheDisneySmith

diss 




Zac Efron


----------



## acesupercoolme

Diss. He looks to womanly...



Robert Plant.
That's sex right there.


----------



## imabrat

Diss. 

Tom Delonge?


----------



## life of the party

kiss.





josh hutcherson?


----------



## TheDisneySmith

Diss




Corbin Bleu


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Diss






Jim Sturgess (of Across the universe fame and more)?


----------



## BandGeek911

Kiss! 





Ok, I know he's old..but Gerard Butler


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Hmmm... I don't know this one xD
Not a total Diss, but not a total Kiss...






Ed Sanders (who had a growth spurt *and is 15* since playing Toby in Sweeney Todd)?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss

James Franco


----------



## TheDisneySmith

DISS (enjoy the game everyone!)




Jason Earls 

    ( I hope you LOVE the game)


----------



## nightmareb4xmas

ew , l0l diss .


sean farris


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

hmm...kiss

Antonio Banderas






(not the best pic. sorry..)


----------



## AmandaSparks730

StitchfansJr said:


> :O
> Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Lautner



Sorry, I HAD HAD HAD to respond to this one...

MAKE OUT!

I MEAN.

LOOKIT HIM.


----------



## TheDisneySmith

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Sorry, I HAD HAD HAD to respond to this one...
> 
> MAKE OUT!
> 
> I MEAN.
> 
> LOOKIT HIM.


 
I do not mind you can respond (I made this thread)


----------



## imabrat

This is a public forum, anyone can post as long as it relates to the topic.

Anyway, no for Antonio. That's gross because my mom has a major crush on him.





Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Sorry, I HAD HAD HAD to respond to this one...
> 
> MAKE OUT!
> 
> I MEAN.
> 
> LOOKIT HIM.




i'd totally makeout!! but be in fear the whole time, of being poked my his hair


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

imabrat said:


> This is a public forum, anyone can post as long as it relates to the topic.
> 
> Anyway, no for Antonio. That's gross because my mom has a major crush on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo?



kiss.

jesse mccartney


----------



## hkrox

Kiss







 Nick Jonas


----------



## cheergurl

KISS KISS KISS!









kevin jonas?


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

eh. i guess kiss...

Cody Linley


----------



## I Am What I Am

Diss
Frankie Jonas?


----------



## metsluva57

Diss




michael welch (mike newton in twilight)


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

((my computer doesn't let me edit...so here's for my goof up))


----------



## softball chick

Diss

Taylor Lautner


----------



## HouseMD1120

Diss

Taylor Kitsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry its huge


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

metsluva57 said:


> Diss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michael welch (mike newton in twilight)



Haha funny note about this one: He played Amber Tamblyn's (sp I know) geeky younger brother in Joan of Arcadia.


----------



## Sparx

HouseMD1120 said:


> Diss
> 
> Taylor Kitsch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its huge



i think i'm in love.  
i'd be all over that. haha





chad sugg


----------



## StitchfansJr

cheergurl said:


> KISS KISS KISS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin jonas?


I love that picture. xD


metsluva57 said:


> Diss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michael welch (mike newton in twilight)


He was my second favorite in twilight.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss 

James McAvoy


----------



## ElphabaThropp

Diss. 


Cam Gigandet?
(James from twilight)


----------



## Fatphil32

Diss... No thanks, not into guys.

Hayden Panettiere?

She is like


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Diss.

Mark Wahlberg?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

MAKE LOVE!!!!

Ryan Gosling


----------



## imabrat

Make Out!

Brad Pitt?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Kiss! Definitely. 

Jack Johnson


----------



## Fatphil32

Diss.

Since there's no guys visiting this, I'll post a guy.

House, HAHA.


----------



## ElphabaThropp

Kiss.>

Edward Cullen.


----------



## HouseMD1120

Diss

Jake Gyllenhall


----------



## K-Shong99

diss.







alex evans.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss 

James Marsden


----------



## mickimouse11

maybe kiss


ashton kutcher


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Kiss

Keith Urban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Where's Anne? lol)


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Um. Diss.





Eoghan Quigg [From X Facor over here]

& James Marsden is gorgeous!


----------



## K-Shong99

diss.






michael cera.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Diss,


Drake Bell 
<3


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Diss. 





Kelly Jones.


----------



## I Am What I Am

DISS!



Josh Peck?


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Diss.









Ryan Phillipe.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Diss.





Chris Brown.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Diss.

Leonardo Dicaprio?


----------



## mintywinty127

Diss.





Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss 

Kirk Cameron


----------



## cheergurl

Diss





Zac Efron??


----------



## K-Shong99

diss.






tom felton aka draco malfoy.


----------



## ArielJonasFan

Diss






Justin Gaston?


----------



## HouseMD1120

Kiss

Kevin Zegers


----------



## imabrat

Diss.
James Lafferty?


----------



## CutieEm

Diss

Taylor Lautner?


----------



## mickimouse11

kiss


rob pattinson!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Eh. Diss


Tom? (KidGoofy)


----------



## Aimbier31

mickimouse11 said:


> kiss
> 
> 
> rob pattinson!!



kiss kiss kiss kiss omg of course kiss and probably more then kiss lol

ryan sheckler


----------



## dchronister

kiss

  all of the jonas brothers


----------



## I Am What I Am

MAKE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tom? (KidGoofy)


----------



## pigletgirl

DISS!!





Orlando Bloom


----------



## HouseMD1120

Diss

David Beckham


----------



## ElphabaThropp

kiss.....




Sylvester stalone. ;D


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

diss..

nathan kress


----------



## Princess victoria

Diss








William Beckett <3


----------



## HouseMD1120

Diss

matthew mcconaughey


----------



## imabrat

Diss.

David Kennedy? He's a MAKE OUT!!! or more for me


----------



## Princess victoria

Diss










Cristofer Drew Ingel <3


----------



## HouseMD1120

diss

Channing Tatum


----------



## Princess victoria

Diss










Jim Sturgess <3


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

KISSSSSSS.






Jamie Campbell Bower?


----------



## Princess victoria

Kiss







Edward Speelers :]


----------



## i<3castawaycay123

kiss hes hott

Stevie Brock  (hes not that famous but he is gorgeous!!!)


----------



## ArielJonasFan

mmm diss






Michael Phelps?


----------



## acesupercoolme

Diss...


Dallas Green


----------



## hkrox

Diss

Cody Linley


----------



## MushuGirl06

dissss

david henrie


----------



## hkrox

diss

Justin timberlake


----------



## keegro94

Im not gay








Jessica Alba


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss..I'm not into girls..

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Kiss


Josh Groban


----------



## JulielovesDisney

MAKE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Luke Wilson


----------



## Swedish Meatball

JulielovesDisney said:


> *MAKE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Luke Wilson


 


Diss, too old for me


Josh Hutcherson from Bridge To Terabithia


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss..not my type. lol

Johnny Depp


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Kiss.




Kelly Jones.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Kiss ^^



Kevin Jonas?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss (I'm a Joe girl. lol)

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Diss, tooo old :L



Robert Pattinson?


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Kiss.
He's on GMTV on Thursday


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Awesome 

You didn't say anyone......

Daniel Radcliffe?


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Kiss


Rupert Grint


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Kiss 

Michael Cera


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Diss


Brad Pitt


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

diss

zac efron?


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Diss


David Cook


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Diss 

Dane Cook


----------



## Swedish Meatball

Kiss

William Beckett


----------



## nickjonas1221

diss








 Pat Monahan From The Band Train


----------



## ginnygirl102

diss

Taylor Lautner


----------



## lpe_bratz

kiss.

kellan lutz.


----------



## mickimouse11

diss


rob pattinson


----------



## nickjonas1221

diss 


Nick Jonas


----------



## HouseMD1120

DISS

Travis Wall (from SYTYCD)


----------



## K-Shong99

diss.


this is the only picture i have pulled up right now so...




tyson ritter from the all-american rejects.


----------



## mickimouse11

diss


nick jonas


----------



## Tinkerbell94

diss

David Archuleta


----------



## TheDisneySmith

diss


Jason Earls (EWWW! no effense to people who like him)


----------



## Hawaiidood

I think im going to skip over this thread...


----------



## JulielovesDisney

TheDisneySmith said:


> diss
> 
> 
> Jason Earls (EWWW! no effense to people who like him)



Diss

Ed Westwick


----------

